# Bleeding umbilical cord/belly button?



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 25, 2011)

Lily finally knocked off her umbilical cord and all was well for a few days but when I picked her up two nights ago, she was bleeding.  Not profusely or anything, so I sprayed it with some Bluekote (which looks really funny on her white coat) and then let her be thinking she just rubbed it or something.  Last night, I was playing with them and she crawled into my lap for a few minutes to snuggle and when she got down, I had blood on my jeans and on my hand from her.  Decided to dip her "button" with iodine.

Is this normal or should I be doing more?  I'm thinking she just keeps opening it up because she is so rambunctious and that it will heal up but just to be sure...


----------



## Bedste (Aug 6, 2011)

i dont know but I sure hope someone else does.

I dipped my kids in iodine every day once or twice a day for about 5 days and then did nothing.... it took one of the kids 3 weeks to loose her cord


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't consider it normal at all....I've never seen one bleed from the umbi after it falls off.

I would keep it sprayed w/ iodine and blue kote for sure and watch and see if she's scratching / scraping over anything during her play....going over a wall / under something....and then I'd block that / remove it until she heals.  

That would be a fast route to getting an infection where you def. don't want one.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree...its not normal...I would keep a close eye on that as well.  I would watch her for a while..and see whats shes doing.  If it is itchy and shes chewing on it that would concern me a bit???  I would get a temp on her too..to make sure nothings brewing in her.  You dont want infection to set in. 

I would flip her up on your lap and get a good look at the site and see how it looks.  I know,  you blue koted her already!!l lol! And shes now a purple bellied goat!!    But I would try anyway...gonna sound wierd..but I always smell it too...cuz sometimes a funky smell will present when infection is setting in if you cant see it.  

Good luck...I hope it works out.


----------

